# Untitled



## vandecarr (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 13, 2008)

I like this alot.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 13, 2008)

Me too.  I have to say it though, Mike, that it's kinda creepy.  The double exposure seems more subtle and doesn't jump out at you that quickly.


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks,

I get the same creepy/lonely feeling from it.



Mike


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 13, 2008)

i especially like the right half of the image


----------

